# [ODMP] Robertson County Sheriff's Department, Texas ~ August 23, 2005



## Guest (Sep 13, 2005)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Robertson County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on August 23, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17850*


----------

